# Solar eclipse pictures



## rdlsreno (May 22, 2012)

I was lucky to be working in Portola, CA last Sunday. I took some shot of the eclipse. Enhance with colored filter and an Xray film.

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (May 22, 2012)

cool. didn't know there was an eclipse in the works


----------



## chrismende (May 22, 2012)

Nice, Ramon! Let's see more!


----------



## Shiva (May 22, 2012)

Great shots Ramon.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 22, 2012)

Love that last one!


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2012)

What time did that happen Mr. Apocalypto!?! oke:


----------



## nikv (May 22, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## newbud (May 22, 2012)

Very nice pictures Ramon. Thanks for taking the time to share with us on the internet. They are really nice photos. I don't understand the x-ray film concept though.


----------



## Ruth (May 22, 2012)

Very nice!!! I was wishing I knew how to take pictures of the eclipse. How did you do it?


----------



## eggshells (May 22, 2012)

The last one is very ominous looking. Did anyone else think "The Ring"?


----------



## W. Beetus (May 22, 2012)

Spectacular! Great pictures.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2012)

Excellent photos, Ramon!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 22, 2012)

Ruth said:


> Very nice!!! I was wishing I knew how to take pictures of the eclipse. How did you do it?



I put it on manual, set shutter speed to 1/15 on the f-stop at 22. Add warm filter 85. Then over that, get a developed exposed (all black) x-ray film.This will cut down the brightness. You may use a dark filter but this does the job. Be sure you have a tri pod and shutter release cord. Then shoot.

I hope this helps.


Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (May 22, 2012)

i'm wondering why you would need f22, unless it's just to cut down the light as much as possible? nice pictures


----------



## Ruth (May 22, 2012)

> Then over that, get a developed exposed (all black) x-ray film


That's a great idea. If I am still around for the next one, I will be trying that.


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2012)

Ruth said:


> That's a great idea. If I am still around for the next one, I will be trying that.



August 12, 2017!


----------

